# Aquarius & Virgo Venus (astrology!!!!!)



## alcobow (12 mo ago)

This post more for astrologists, 'cause my question about observations.
Lately I've been noticing this slightly strange resemblance more often.

These Venusians have the same expression of feelings, views on partnerships. Yes, although it's about some feelings, if it's all rejected. 
So that's the question, have you noticed this? It doesn't seem to form either squares or oppositions, but it's still like that. 

And the question is a bit separate. Do you think Aquarian Venus could come to the taste of Venus in virgo?😂🌚 

Maybe I've just gone crazy here already.


----------

